# [SOLVED] BSOD Driver irql not less or equal



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

I keep getting this crash whenever memory is truly being used. Like when I am playing games, watching a flash video or even installing a game, please help! 

Windows 7
AMD 3.0 processor
3 gigs of ram
Geforce 8800 GT video card

I am trying to attach the zip with all the files you guys have asked for, but it is not letting me, I will keep trying but I can also PM it to you if you like. thanks in advance!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

Hi - 

If the zip is > 1.96 MB, move some files to a second folder, zip each up independently and attach BOTH to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

there we go, got the zips uploaded now, thanks


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

having a read i'll see if i can find anything


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

a lot of crashes a


ok on your last crash it was cause by "ntkrpamp.exe". have you tried system restore???


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

you 2nd to last was caused by "cdd.dll" I belive thats your video driver. make sure it is up to date


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

i will look into the ntkrpamp.exe thing and see exactly what that is. Also, I have updated my drivers and it is still crashing, Thank you so far, you are awesome, hopefully this ntkrpamp.exe file is the problem and I can find out how to fix it.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

try read this too
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/random-bsod-probably-caused-by-ntkrpamp-exe-364681.html


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

I thought it may have been bad RAM but that is not the problem, I went out and bought new ram today and it is still crashing


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

i'll keep reading your dump files 1 sec


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

doing 27/7/2010 now

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.



amdk8.sys --> video driver

i think it might be the video driver might want to try reinstalling


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

storport.sys also: google too... not idea what it is yet


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

i will try reinstalling driver again, I just updated it today. I dont think this is the true reason it is crashing, but I will definitely try and get back to you soon.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

Hi - 

The bugchecks on the *31* dumps vary.

Update your NVIDIA nForce drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
nvstor32.sys Tue Aug 04 20:27:05 2009 (4A78D1D9)
nvmf6232.sys Thu Jul 30 19:47:55 2009 (4A72312B)
nvm62x32.sys Fri Oct 17 17:00:39 2008 (48F8FCF7)[/font]
```
NVIDIA --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Old version of Avast installed -

```
[font=lucida console]aswFsBlk.sys Tue Sep 15 06:55:18 2009 (4AAF7296)
aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:06 2009 (4B0C70F2)
aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:56 2009 (4B0C70E8)
aswSP.SYS    Tue Sep 15 06:55:29 2009 (4AAF72A1)[/font]
```
Remove Avast; re-boot; install MSE -

MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/default.aspx

Run memtes86+ one stick at a time; alternate the slots -

memtest86+ --> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Use ImgBurn to burn memtest86+ ISO to CD --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


Windbg Logs 
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_JosieMcCoy_Windows7x64_08-01-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_JosieMcCoy_Windows7x64_08-01-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  1 15:31:16.326 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:14.404
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
PROCESS_NAME:  SC2.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000008 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  1 15:06:21.628 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:26.722
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!CopyBits+bd )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 9449188d 9c910304 9c90fee0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Aug  1 14:39:46.671 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:05.765
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  SC2.exe
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments 00020019 1b1c3005 991867ec 0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul 28 01:38:19.320 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:59.710
Probably caused by : amdk8.sys ( amdk8!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000053 000000ff 00000001 82c04bf2
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 06:29:31.151 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:36.526
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidAdapterFindUnit+4b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  SC2.exe
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 892e3768 96c8b6a8 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 05:26:16.953 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.312
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpParseKey+14a3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 82a84a3f 9442b954 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 03:23:05.261 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:43.636
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000060 00000000 807c1120 00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 03:21:01.921 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:12.296
Probably caused by : amdk8.sys ( amdk8!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000053 000000ff 00000001 82c0abf2
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 03:15:27.717 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:02.092
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiUpdateContextRunningTimeAtISR+69 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 03:09:39.413 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:32.788
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiUpdateContextRunningTimeAtISR+3c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000001 00000005 00000001 82c31b20
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 27 02:28:13.808 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:51:25.183
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+a70be )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jul 20 13:49:08.847 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:47.238
BugCheck D1, {3f3e9f, 2, 0, 8d8c458d}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+8f58d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 003f3e9f 00000002 00000000 8d8c458d
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 17 18:11:36.208 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:21.583
BugCheck D1, {12, 2, 1, 87887ee1}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!IpNlpFastSendDatagram+b41 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  Installer.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000012 00000002 00000001 87887ee1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jul 17 17:50:25.864 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:02:09.239
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffffb 00000000 93fb7184 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jul 14 23:51:19.062 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:17.437
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!CopyBits+bd )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 929a188d 81f27304 81f26ee0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jul  1 22:17:58.079 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:28.438
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!EngCopyBits+604 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c000001d 93f67408 9b893913 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 30 00:27:03.899 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:59:29.290
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments 9392717e 4c29c121 935f0914 00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 23 18:18:58.869 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:47:22.244
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments e9050acd 00000000 918071ae 00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 20 03:05:23.117 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:37:30.507
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments 9b050bb2 00000000 918071ae 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 17 20:45:21.695 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:44:05.085
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments 93ec717e 4f9ef121 8b137914 00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun 16 19:24:28.294 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:43:41.685
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments c9050ea2 00000000 91f071ae 00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 13 02:21:44.906 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.296
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!CopyBits+bd )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 929a188d 8852f304 8852eee0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Jun 12 06:41:59.342 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:41:22.733
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments 937f717e 4c591963 95342914 00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Jun  2 02:19:15.889 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:33:55.280
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!EngCopyBits+604 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon May 17 04:50:45.640 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.015
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!CopyBits+bd )
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 9182188d 88526304 88525ee0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun May  2 22:23:17.135 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:58:32.510
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fff39f1c 00000000 921c19a1 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Wed Apr  7 05:28:20.518 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:39:15.909
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ff7ae2ec 00000000 921a19a1 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16481.x86fre.win7_gdr.091207-1941
Debug session time: Sun Apr  4 20:42:34.184 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:36:18.543
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ff76c6b4 00000000 909c19a1 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 17 21:31:47.662 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:23.037
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffdee6b4 00000000 918019a1 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Jan 17 20:56:24.706 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:19:17.162
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fff0bdfc 00000000 921e19a1 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 16 16:35:55.698 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 5 days 11:18:01.088
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments 9660fb3c 00000000 82a971ff 00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

just keeping you guys updated. I reinstalled the newest drivers, got rid of avast and installed MSE, still crashing, going to run memtest now and I will let you know the results. I am starting to think that maybe one of my RAM slots is dead, but I guess we will see


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

2nd update: memtest came back clean, tried to play some games to see if it would crash and got the cdd.dll crash again. This is with the newest drivers. It must be the video card drivre though, so now I am looking for a older but more stable and proven driver for it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

well I am having no luck at all, still getting BSOD's. I am completely out of ideas. thanks for your help guys.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

Hi,

Can you upload your latest mindumps from *C:\Windows\Minidump*

Also run a graphics stress test to determine whether it is a hardware problem:


usasma said:


> *FurMark Setup:*
> Download from here: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...


Regards,
Reventon


----------



## JosieMcCoy (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Driver irql not less or equal*

we will call this one solved. not the way I wanted but I have fixed the problem. I reformated and did a clean install on windows 7. thanks again to everyone for their help.


----------

